# thryoid/diabetes 2



## 2mrbean (Sep 5, 2011)

I am a newbie, and joined today, my problem is being a type 2 diabetic with an underactive thryoid which does not help.  Therefore my wieght is a big problem, I should lose more than half of my body weight, 7st for my small frame of 5ft 1in, can any body suggest a good diet or any tips, like most people with these problems, you get very down, easy as you feel that the professional just do not understand at times.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi 2mrbean, welcome to the forum  Are you on any medication for your diabetes or thyroid? I know we have people here with both conditions, so hopefully someone will be along to share their experiences soon. How is your diabetes control? Are you able to exercise? Something that a lot of people find helpful is keeping a detailed food diary, itemising everything that is consumed in a week and recording carbohydrate, fat and calories. It can sometimes we quite enlightening and is a good way of looking to see if there are any areas of your diet that could be improved by either removing things that are not good for you or replacing things with healthier alternatives e.g. change from butter to low fat olive spread, reduce carbohydrates by consuming more of other green vegetables.

A book that has recently been recommended here is Rick Gallop's Express GI Diet which has helped people both to lose weight at the same time as eating a diet that is very diabetes-friendly. 

You might also like to browse through the weight loss section of the forum fr more hints and tips and some great success stories. It can help a great deal to have the support of others who understand, so you have definitely come to the right place! I look frward to hearing more from you


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 2mrbean , i have had an underactive thyroid since my first pregnancy 18 years ago im on 125mcg of thyroxine , Are you on throxine if so how much ? i know that some peoples weight stabilizes once they are on the correct dose , i do think its harder for people with an underactive throid to loose weight although not impossible  Good luck and let us know how you get on ?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum from me 

Is your thyroid under control yet, will be very hard to lose weight if not, I'm still struggling to lose some weight and my levels are borderline now, finding have to really watch what I eat as I am still not up to my usual activity levels to burn things off like I used to.


----------



## Steff (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum 2mrbean


----------



## 2mrbean (Sep 5, 2011)

*thryoid*



Jennywren said:


> Welcome to the forum 2mrbean , i have had an underactive thyroid since my first pregnancy 18 years ago im on 125mcg of thyroxine , Are you on throxine if so how much ? i know that some peoples weight stabilizes once they are on the correct dose , i do think its harder for people with an underactive throid to loose weight although not impossible  Good luck and let us know how you get on ?



Thanks for reply, I am on 100mcg of thyroxine,2x500mg metformin and 1x40mg Simvastatin a day.  Its nice to know there are other people out there, with the same problems as me, and that you are not alone.


----------



## 2mrbean (Sep 5, 2011)

*thryoid*



Hanmillmum said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum from me
> 
> Is your thyroid under control yet, will be very hard to lose weight if not, I'm still struggling to lose some weight and my levels are borderline now, finding have to really watch what I eat as I am still not up to my usual activity levels to burn things off like I used to.



Thanks for reply, the problem being when you have both conditions, you dont know where to start with what you can or cannot eat.


----------



## 2mrbean (Sep 5, 2011)

*thryoid*



Jennywren said:


> Welcome to the forum 2mrbean , i have had an underactive thyroid since my first pregnancy 18 years ago im on 125mcg of thyroxine , Are you on throxine if so how much ? i know that some peoples weight stabilizes once they are on the correct dose , i do think its harder for people with an underactive throid to loose weight although not impossible  Good luck and let us know how you get on ?



Thanks for your reply, I am on 100mcg of levothyroxine, 2x500mg Metformin and 40mg of Simvastatin, daily.  When you have both condtions wrong with you, its very hard to know where to start.


----------



## 2mrbean (Sep 5, 2011)

*thryoid*



Steff said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum 2mrbean



Thanks for welcoming me to this forum.


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 5, 2011)

It does fell like that at first , hope things get sorted for you soon


----------



## 2mrbean (Sep 5, 2011)

*introduction*



Northerner said:


> Hi 2mrbean, welcome to the forum  Are you on any medication for your diabetes or thyroid? I know we have people here with both conditions, so hopefully someone will be along to share their experiences soon. How is your diabetes control? Are you able to exercise? Something that a lot of people find helpful is keeping a detailed food diary, itemising everything that is consumed in a week and recording carbohydrate, fat and calories. It can sometimes we quite enlightening and is a good way of looking to see if there are any areas of your diet that could be improved by either removing things that are not good for you or replacing things with healthier alternatives e.g. change from butter to low fat olive spread, reduce carbohydrates by consuming more of other green vegetables.
> 
> A book that has recently been recommended here is Rick Gallop's Express GI Diet which has helped people both to lose weight at the same time as eating a diet that is very diabetes-friendly.
> 
> You might also like to browse through the weight loss section of the forum fr more hints and tips and some great success stories. It can help a great deal to have the support of others who understand, so you have definitely come to the right place! I look frward to hearing more from you



Thanks for reply, I look forward to using this site, as a useful tool.


----------



## 2mrbean (Sep 5, 2011)

*thryoid*



Northerner said:


> Hi 2mrbean, welcome to the forum  Are you on any medication for your diabetes or thyroid? I know we have people here with both conditions, so hopefully someone will be along to share their experiences soon. How is your diabetes control? Are you able to exercise? Something that a lot of people find helpful is keeping a detailed food diary, itemising everything that is consumed in a week and recording carbohydrate, fat and calories. It can sometimes we quite enlightening and is a good way of looking to see if there are any areas of your diet that could be improved by either removing things that are not good for you or replacing things with healthier alternatives e.g. change from butter to low fat olive spread, reduce carbohydrates by consuming more of other green vegetables.
> 
> A book that has recently been recommended here is Rick Gallop's Express GI Diet which has helped people both to lose weight at the same time as eating a diet that is very diabetes-friendly.
> 
> You might also like to browse through the weight loss section of the forum fr more hints and tips and some great success stories. It can help a great deal to have the support of others who understand, so you have definitely come to the right place! I look frward to hearing more from you



I have just ordered the Rick Stein book, from Amazon, and I forgot to mention that I am on 2x500mg Metformin, 100mcg Levothyroxine and 40mg Simvastatin daily.


----------



## 2mrbean (Sep 5, 2011)

*thryoid*



2mrbean said:


> I have just ordered the Rick Stein book, from Amazon, and I forgot to mention that I am on 2x500mg Metformin, 100mcg Levothyroxine and 40mg Simvastatin daily.



Should have typed Rick Gallop and not Rick Stein.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

2mrbean said:


> Should have typed Rick Gallop and not Rick Stein.



I imagine they are quite different books!  Don't worry about making mistakes as you get used to using the forum - if you ever need any help with anything, or are unsure, just let me or one of the moderators know


----------



## Mark T (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forums 2mrbean


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------

